
Am I unique? See your browser footprint - benjaminjosephw
https://amiunique.org/fp
======
benjaminjosephw
I'd never thought that I could be identifiable via the unique combination of
factors.

Another spooky js lib
([http://valve.github.io/fingerprintjs2/](http://valve.github.io/fingerprintjs2/))
generates a fingerprint using the following sources:

    
    
      * UserAgent
      * Language
      * Color Depth
      * Screen Resolution
      * Timezone
      * Has session storage or not
      * Has local storage or not
      * Has indexed DB
      * Has IE specific 'AddBehavior'
      * Has open DB
      * CPU class
      * Platform
      * DoNotTrack or not
      * Full list of installed fonts (maintaining their order, which increases the entropy), implemented with Flash.
      * A list of installed fonts, detected with JS/CSS (side-channel technique) - can detect up to 500 installed fonts without flash
      * Canvas fingerprinting
      * WebGL fingerprinting
      * Plugins (IE included)
      * Is AdBlock installed or not
      * Has the user tampered with its languages 1
      * Has the user tampered with its screen resolution 1
      * Has the user tampered with its OS 1
      * Has the user tampered with its browser 1
      * Touch screen detection and capabilities

------
sonnyp
Also [https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/)

